# 1998 Model HS928 "wheel" model



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello Honda guru's!! I'm obviously new to the board and would be thankful and grateful to get some info on a used HS928 that I've located for sale. The seller claims it hasn't been used in the last 10 years, because they have a plow on a tractor. The HS928 is loaded with cob webs, but who really knows? Thanks to Robert @ Honda, he was able to get me the background history of the machine. The owner claims it starts on the first or second pull, runs strong, throws snow at least 45' and that the hydrostatic system works just like the day it was new. They were asking $900, but I've got them down to $700. My question is, is it worth $700, being that it just turned 19 years old? Thanks for any help you can offer. I'm going to try and post pics.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Augers are ground down (serrations are almost completely gone) and the auger housing is likely like that too. Very expensive to replace. I'd look for another one, walk away.......

This is how the augers should look like


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the timely info. I hadn't even noticed those auger serrations. I'll keep looking!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the timely info. I hadn't even noticed those auger serrations. I'll keep looking!!


If you find another one come here for advice, there are plenty of members willing to help including myself. Feel free to PM me if needed.
Search here in the Honda forum section about 'shoeless honda' to learn about the augers serrations wearing out do to miss-use, abuse or negligence.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks again for your help. I did read the "shoeless honda" thread, but thought that was a problem on a much newer model. 

I just looked at a new Honda HSS928AWD on Snowblowers at Jacks site and was wondering if that model has the issue where the auger blades extend out forward of housing itself? I'd rather avoid that model, if they do.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the issue with the augers and bucket being worn down isnt a design flaw, its an owner/operator flaw.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I just looked at a new Honda HSS928AWD on Snowblowers at Jacks site and was wondering if that model has the issue where the auger blades extend out forward of housing itself? I'd rather avoid that model, if they do.


That's not an issue, it's done by design. Just look up atop of the forum header and you'll see the most expensive beastly honda 1336 with the auger well out from the bucket..

I am no snowblower engineer, but my theory is if the bucket sticks out ahead of the auger then you are more likely to experience a "drag" effect which will increase the chance for loss of traction to the wheels/tracks.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I am no snowblower engineer, but my theory is if the bucket sticks out ahead of the auger then you are more likely to experience a "drag" effect which will increase the chance for loss of traction to the wheels/tracks.


My guess is that if the auger didn't stick out past the bucket, then if you hit a block of solid snow/ice, like at EOD, then the machine would just sit there and not be able to dig into the snow/ice and become a useless brick.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, I found a brand new leftover ?wheeled? HS928 for $1848.75 after sales tax from a New York dealer and bought it. Let it snow!!


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Very Nice! You made a wise decision and bought an HS928, and with the improved thicker bucket sides, much thicker than previous.

Way better blower than the new USA made HSS ones.

If maintained properly, it will last your lifetime.

You spent sometime educating yourself and avoided buying someone elses not maintained properly abused junk.

The bucket and augers are the most expensive parts of a Honda snowblower.

Awesome job!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks!! It was an educational process, and thanks to all you guys for pointing out the pitfalls on these great machines. I stayed patient and found a new one, exactly what I wanted and I didn?t have to spend an arm & leg to get it. Let it snow!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

The new HS928 is home with a new headlight installed and skids adjusted. Out with the old, in with the new! Let it snow, I?m itching to use this machine. Thanks again for everyone?s input, it was a huge help!!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice looking machine there but you may want to run a serial check on this machine through member "[email protected]" as I dont think its a left over from last year or the year before or even the year before. I am not sure what the seller/dealer told you about the machine but looking at the bucket, muffler, headlight and fuel tank I can tell you that the machine looks to be a late 2000/early 2010 model.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

FLSTN said:


> Way better blower than the new USA made HSS ones.


Yeah.... no. You'll notice a trend that the only people who make such ridiculous statements and the ones who do not have first hand experience in operating the different Honda iterations over the years.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

JnC said:


> Nice looking machine there but you may want to run a serial check on this machine through member "[email protected]" as I dont think its a left over from last year or the year before or even the year before. I am not sure what the seller/dealer told you about the machine but looking at the bucket, muffler, headlight and fuel tank I can tell you that the machine looks to be a late 2000/early 2010 model.


Agreed. That's been sitting somewhere for at least 7-8 years. I am not in the US, so I can't really comment on whether the pricing he got was fair based on its age..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

It?s definitely a new leftover, but older than a few years, that?s for sure. I put the headlight on it myself yesterday. I sent Robert a PM a few days ago with the SN#, so just waiting to hear back.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Marlow said:


> JnC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking machine there but you may want to run a serial check on this machine through member "[email protected]" as I dont think its a left over from last year or the year before or even the year before. I am not sure what the seller/dealer told you about the machine but looking at the bucket, muffler, headlight and fuel tank I can tell you that the machine looks to be a late 2000/early 2010 model.
> ...


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh yeah that's fair just wanted to ensure you were aware of exactly what you got.


----------

